# Wasserverdunstung - auch bei kaltem Wetter?



## Jam (1. Apr. 2008)

Hallo,

habe schon die Panik in den Augen - letztes Jahr direkt nach dem Einbau hatte die Teichfolie ein Loch, was am sinkenden Wasserstand im Teich unschwer zu erkennen war.

Folie raus, neue Folie rein - alles war gut.

Jetzt habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Wasserspiegel schon wieder irgendwie sinkt. Nicht so krass wie letztens. Aber mit bestimmten Steinen als Orientierungshilfe glaube ich, sinkenden Wasserstand beobachten zu können.

Normale Verdunstung kann das bei dem Wetter wohl noch nicht sein - auch nicht mit 10 m Bachlauf????

Gruß
Jam


----------



## Findling (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung - auch bei kaltem Wetter?*

Hallo Jam,

deine Frage ist so nicht zu beantworten. 

Tatsache ist, dass nicht nur die Sonne für Verdunstung von Wasser verantwortlich ist, sondern z.B. auch Wind. Bewegtes Wasser verdunstet ebenfalls schneller als unbewegtes...

Tip von mir: An meinem Teich habe ich in Randnähe (zwischen Pflanzen versteckt) ein abgebrochenes Stück von einem Kunststoff-Meterstab so ins Substrat eingesetzt, dass die Markierung "0" bei normalem Wasserstand ist. Dann sehe ich direkt, ob und wieviel der Wasserstand tatsächlich sinkt. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Annett (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung - auch bei kaltem Wetter?*

Hi,

als erstes würde ich mal einen Kübel Wasser direkt neben den Teich stellen und die Bewegung der Wasserstände vergleichen.
So kannst Du erkennen, ob es sich um Verdunstung handelt oder nicht.
Die Verdunstung hängt nicht nur von der Temperatur ab, sondern vor allem von der Luftfeuchtigkeit und der Windgeschwindigkeit.
Den Bachlauf würde ich während dieser Zeit abschalten!
Der verdunstet mit Sicherheit einiges an Wasser....


Sollte jetzt aus dem Teich mehr verschwinden, als aus dem Kübel, dann such mal den Rand nach Dochten ab.
Wurzeln, die sich einen Weg über den Folienrand in den Teich gebahnt haben, Erdbrücken etc.
Wirst Du auch dabei nicht fündig, dann mußt Du das Wasser soweit absinken lassen, bis der Spuk aufhört und dann mit Dosenmilch auf Lochsuche gehen.

Viel Erfolg beim Suchen.


----------



## Armin (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung - auch bei kaltem Wetter?*

Ahoi,

manchmal ist die Verdunstung im Winter stärker als im Sommer. Das hat was mit der Temperaturdifferenz zu tun. Wer kennt nicht einen früh morgens dampfenden Teich im Winter.

Evtl. hast du auch irgenwo kapillar bedingten Wasserverlust. Hat dein Teich eine Kapillarsperre ?

Gruß Armin


----------



## Jam (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung - auch bei kaltem Wetter?*

Danke für eure Anworten.

Das mit dem Messstab und auch das mit dem nebenstehenden Eimer werde ich mal ausprobieren.

Hier - wie wahrscheinlich im gesamten Bundesgebiet - war es in der letzten Zeit zwar kühl, aber oft windig/stürmisch. Hatte schon überlegt, ob es daran liegen kann.

Teich und Bachlauf haben überall hochgezogene Beton-Wülste mit darüberliegender und dahinter eingegrabener Folie (ähm - ist das verständlich ausgedrückt?), die wiederum mit Kieseln belegt ist.

Sogwirkung würde ich im Moment deshalb ausschließen, weil der Bachlauf im letzten Jahr wegen des im Teich sichtbaren Wasserverlustes kontrolliert worden ist. Da war nix. Beim Teich selber war nach dem Einbau der neuen Teichfolie letztes Jahr alles bestens. In der kurzen Zeit und mit (noch) nicht dichter Bepflanzung würde ich sonstige Sogwirkung ausschließen.

Aber komisch kommt es mir halt schon vor ...

Jam


----------

